# Music



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

The most influential bands/musicians for me have been people like Jonny Cash, The Misfits, Nofx, Alkaline Trio, Blink 182, Tool, Rev Horton Heat, Pink Floyd, ect. I love all kindsa music, including hip hop/ rap, some country western, symphony, jazz, pretty much anything in English or Latin. But I find some more influential than others... You know? So who influenced you?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Pink Floyd and Metallica.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

the doors, jimi hendrix,zepplen, rage against the machine, stones, pink floyd, jack johnson, and so many more.


i also like lil wayne, old dr. dre and most g unit.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Black flag first and foremost,then,i dont know,smoth 80's soul and r&b,80's new wave[duran duran],napalm death,thin lizzy,nazerath,classic country,g&r,not new g&r [they suck it]geto boys,old motley crue to many to name really,sabath,dystopia i dont know...I enjoy heart felt music that is real and original...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Zepplin
Black Sabbath
Motley Crue
Metallica
SRV
Hendrix
GNR
Megadeth
Areosmith
Ozzy
AC/DC


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

ericschevy said:


> Zepplin
> Black Sabbath
> Motley Crue
> Metallica
> ...


That's my list too! Saves me typing lol


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

How could I forget ac/dc..duh!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Conway Twitty
Steve Earl
Metallica
Pearl Jam
2 Pac
The Eagles

What do you mean by inspired? There is a lot of good music out there, but it doesn't all have a message. I've never wanted to change the world becaue I listened to a song, but I guess 2 Pac would be the closest I've ever came to that feeling.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> How could I forget ac/dc..duh!!!


oh ya,bon scott era ac/dc,not the biggest brian johnson fan although he is good,he just reminds me of a dock worker with a night gig or something...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Certainly, although who better than Brian Johnson to take his place..
I couldn't see AC/DC being as big as they are if it were not for him..


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

your right,i believe the 3rd best selling music of all time,much respect.........


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

GNR above all else but I like pretty much everything. I grew up watching headbanger's ball when the vids were brand new. lol


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> Zepplin
> Black Sabbath
> Motley Crue
> Metallica
> ...


+styx, zz top, rollin stones, janice joplin(sp), minutes to midnight lp, skynerd, pearl jam, eagels.....im sure im missin some


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i grew up on jerry garcia, max creek, all those other hippie bands. i still love them. but also i like rap i mean real rap like dip set, sheek louch, juelz santana, jim jones, memphis bleek, faboulous, jr writer, the game and a few others. i turned to this kind of music cuz i can easily relate to the lyrics and its the kind of stuff you will never hear on the radio its just official hood music that doesnt talk about "i cant breathe when your next to me" crap your hear constantly. 

i know its odd i love hippie music and hard rap but they both remind me of my personal life and i can reminisce on a lot of things when listening to it.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

o i forgot credence clearwater revival


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The Carter Family, Lester Flats and Erle Scruggs that is some darn good banjo playin'. I love The Greatful Dead, John Foggerty, Warren Zevon, Elivs, The Doors, Neil Diamond, The Everly Brothers, Dolly Parton and Tayna Tucker. I like lots of others too but those are some of my Favs. Big and Rich too.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

al green, luthor vandros, teddy p, crtis mayfield, stevie wonder, remy shand, earth wind and fire, gerorge clinton and the p funkadelics, marvin gaye, 4 tops, sam cook, talib, mos, dead prez, guru, rakim, big daddy kane, big L, jurassic 5, shine down, breaking benjamin, theory of a dead man, brother ali, sob, godsmack, garth brooks, brooks and dunn, toby keith,. luis miguel... man theres a lot


----------



## locote6174 (May 28, 2008)

bob marley, peter tosh, steele pulse, ziggy marley, jah cure. cant forget about beegees, hall and oats, michael mcdonald, and most artist of the70- 80's


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Hanson
Backstreet Boys
New Kids on the Block
Right Said Fred


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> Hanson
> Backstreet Boys
> New Kids on the Block
> Right Said Fred


I'm too sexy for my shirt..lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> Hanson
> Backstreet Boys
> New Kids on the Block
> Right Said Fred


You're full of crap!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Man, how could I forget The Doors???


----------



## Maddog (Jun 11, 2008)

DMX ( when i feel down i listen to him and makes me feel good )
NWA
Savage


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

reddoggy said:


> Man, how could I forget The Doors???


I don't know I think Jim Morrison was a great artist. My sister was into Janis Joplin and I loved The Doors at that time I think my dad was into bagpipe music my poor Mama I bet all she wanted was a little peace.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*I'd have to say my #1 favorite would have to be Pantera! Then would come G n' R, Metallica, Black Label Society, Down, Hell Yeah, and a few other metal bands. I like few R&B Hip Hop songs but for the most part i keep it metal. *


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

I am a hardcore fanatic....my hubby is a hardcore bass player to.
But I like bands like Otep..she can sling it as well as the guys.
TOOL, Alice in Chains, NonPoint, Demonhunter, Hatebreed
Forgranted---My hubby's last band, that almost got signed by the same record label as Fear Factory but singer got mad at guitarist and quit...stupid prick. My hubby has done opening shows for Hatebreed, Fear Factory, and Soil!

But I grew up on bands like: Boston, Black Sabbath, Led Zepplin, Pink Floyd, The Doors, Molly Hatchet, Hank Williams, Charlie Daniels, etc.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

buzhunter said:


> You're full of crap!


I just had to....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

reddoggy said:


> Man, how could I forget The Doors???


I like the doors too but I wasn't influenced by them..
I would have to say Led Zeppelin was the most influential for me..


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

my guilty plessure is Necro...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

You know I could have some fun with that right? lol


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

you all forgot pop evil
seven dust
rage against the machine
system of a down
megadeath
slayer
hinder 
knickle back(SP)
buck cherry
3rd eye blind
3 doors down
weezer
drowning pool


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Rage Against The Machine!!! 
How in the world could I FORGET THEM.
This band was one of my main influences.
I think they were one of the greatest bands who really stood for something!


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

PRIMUS...don't forget them. Claypool was and still is awesome! Many bass players in this world started to play b/c of him!!!

Lord I could be on this thread all day!!!!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

MetalGirl30 said:


> I am a hardcore fanatic....my hubby is a hardcore bass player to.
> But I like bands like Otep..she can sling it as well as the guys.
> TOOL, Alice in Chains, NonPoint, Demonhunter, Hatebreed
> Forgranted---My hubby's last band, that almost got signed by the same record label as Fear Factory but singer got mad at guitarist and quit...stupid prick. My hubby has done opening shows for Hatebreed, Fear Factory, and Soil!
> ...


*We got a lot music in common! ...lol 
My boyfriend is a drummer for a local metal band. 
Me and my b/f went to see Otep a couple of weeks ago. We've also seen Arch Enemy, Death Angel, God Forbid, Non-Point, TOOL, Disterbed, MotorHead, Gwar, and we go to OzzFest every year. 
Hate Breed will be here on the 25th and we are going to see them also. There are so many bands we like i could be typing for hours!*


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

Deftones and Tool are my two big favorites aside from hiphop.
Hiphop would come down to People Under The Stairs, P.O.S., Doomtree, Solillaquists, MURS, Atmosphere and several others.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Midwest Bully said:


> *We got a lot music in common! ...lol
> My boyfriend is a drummer for a local metal band.
> Me and my b/f went to see Otep a couple of weeks ago. We've also seen Arch Enemy, Death Angel, God Forbid, Non-Point, TOOL, Disterbed, MotorHead, Gwar, and we go to OzzFest every year.
> Hate Breed will be here on the 25th and we are going to see them also. There are so many bands we like i could be typing for hours!*


I am soooooo JEALOUS!!!!!! I missed Otep's last show here at Groundzero in Spartanburg. I absolutely love that woman!!
I also listen to Unearth, lamb of god, KSE. If it is heavy I guarantee you we listen to it!!
Hatebreed puts on an awesome show....I know you will love it. I could not hear for 2 days after that concert! Had scratches all over me to from jumping in mosh pit.
Where do you live?


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*I'm in Columbus, OH.
I try to get to every show that comes here. :clap: *


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

oh ya clutch


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I wouldn't say that Clutch had such an impact on me, BUT I do love them... We wake up every morning drink our coffee and watch the CNN! And who couldn't love a song about a Galaxy 500!?!?!?!?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Speaking of songs about galaxy 500s, anyone love The Rev. Horton Heat? I dig on rockabilly! That's what rock and roll is supposed to sound like


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

So, what the hell is "rockabilly" anyway? I've always wondered that.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

*Alright metal heads check this out.*
I always though Dave Mustane had his own unique style and no one could play quite like him not to mention I usually don't care for cover music cause it usually sucks but WOW.....


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> So, what the hell is "rockabilly" anyway? I've always wondered that.


In a nutshell... Greaser Music! I love it. It's like calssic rock, and I don't mean from the 70s, with a modern day twist. Rock and Roll, in the begining, was nothing more that country western gone wild, as is RockaBilly. I like to think of it as punk rock meets Chuck Barry. Honestly, it's a lot cleaner than a lot of todays music but still has you pounding your palm against the outside of you door when you're driving. I have a really good friend that looks like a greaser and for years I couldn't define his style. Than one day he introduced me to RockaBilly and now I understand what the whole look is about... He's a rebel with nostalgia!

Rock and Roll has taken a turn for the worst. I'm not including metal, punk, or anything in between... Just rock. It sucks now a days. It's all whiney and sounds the same, and I'm tired of the mediocre, mono-tone, groups playing the same tune in every one of their songs and making it big when the band isn't worth a spit. RockaBilly is putting the Rock back into Rock and Roll!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Here's The Rev. Horton Heat live on Conan...
If this sounds like noise to you then you need to adjust your hearing aid!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Deftones, Linkin Park, Nine Inch Nails, (hed)pe- their older stuff, aerosmith, Credence Clearwater Revival (I grew up listening to them and CC Revisited is playing at our state fair this summer-score!), Led Zeppelin,The Doors, Bad Religion, silverchair, Lifehouse, Nirvana, Our Lady Peace, Sublime, Switchfoot....

I could go on all day =) 

Quite an eclectic taste in music, but it seems we all love to ROCK! :cheers:


----------

